# Looking for goldens with elbow dysplasia from twin-beau-d



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your dog's diagnosis. I don't know anyone with a dog from there who has that problem, but both of our boys have numerous Twin Beau D dogs in their pedigrees, especially Tyson. They are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Are you looking at at surgical fix? Your pup is in our thoughts.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Elbow dysplasia is a breed-wide issue and not limited to certain lines and certainly not particular breeders. Were your dog's parents certified free of elbow dysplasia via an OFA certification? If not, shame on the breeder and shame on the buyer for purchasing from parents who do not have clearances. If they DID have elbow clearances (which I will guess is the case, knowing the breeder in question), then you've just discovered why we must continue to do clearances. Even parents who are clear can produce puppies with elbow dysplasia...it is not eradicated with just one generation of clear dogs. My own dog has produced several puppies with elbow dysplasia, and he is clear, and only bred to bitches who are clear. We do not know the genetics so our best course of action is a "good guess" in the form of OFA clearances.
I would suggest you contact the breeder directly, if you have not already done so.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Twin-Beau-D is a well known and highly respected line of dogs. A huge number of us have dogs with TBD dogs in their pedigrees and clear elbows. 
As k9-design said, I would strongly suggest you contact the breeder directly if you haven't done so already.
Good luck with your pup, it must be very heartbreaking.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

When I look up the fractured coronoid process it says that these can be causes of it 
_Direct blow to the elbow, __Indirect injury due to falling on an outstretched hand with the elbow stiff, or any injury that causes dislocation of the elbow._


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

FCP certainly can be injury related, can also be a form of elbow dysplasia in that if the joint was not formed properly from birth it's function is compromised and normal activity of the dog causes the fracture.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis on your pup. I have no experience with ED but I know there are a couple of members (*LJilly28* and *IowaGold*) whose Topbrass pups have both been diagnosed with ED and have had surgery. Perhaps speaking with them for some ideas may help you help decide what is best for your dog. Hoping that he isn't slowed down too much by the dx.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I do have a three year old Twin-Beau-D dog, but have had no problems. Sorry you are going through this. Have you contacted Nancy? I am curious of her reaction. 

I do know she and her husband lectured and demonstrated to my children the correct handling of a puppy for fear of the puppy hurting its joints. She had just taken back an older puppy that had injured its elbow from the children playing on the stairs with it, and the dog was on crate rest. ( I think she asked the family to give the puppy back.) She also gave us strict instructions on no rough playing for the first year with children and adult dogs, changing to adult food pretty early on, minimal stairs, etc to prevent those type of problems.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am also curious as to whether or not you have contacted your breeder. Twin-Beau-D is a very well-known, reputable Golden breeder. I can say with quite a bit of confidence that both of your dog's parents probably had elbow clearances. Like I said before, our two boys' pedigrees are loaded with TBD dogs and I know for a fact that they all had clearances since I have done a lot of research on our dogs' pedigrees. Goldens as a breed in general are very prone to dysplasia as well as a variety of other medical problems. Just because the breeder does clearances doesn't mean that it's impossible for your pup to become dysplastic. If you haven't contacted your breeder about this yet, please do. They can't help you if they don't know what's going on.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> If you haven't contacted your breeder about this yet, please do. They can't help you if they don't know what's going on.


This is the best advice. Seek the help of your breeder. From what I've researched, Twin Beau D is a terrific kennel. I can only imagine that they will help you with compassion and understanding because to them, this dog is one of their own.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Golden123 said:


> When I look up the fractured coronoid process it says that these can be causes of it
> _Direct blow to the elbow, __Indirect injury due to falling on an outstretched hand with the elbow stiff, or any injury that causes dislocation of the elbow._


If the dysplasia is bilateral, it is widely accepted by orthopedic vets to be a strong genetic predisposition. The breeder of my dog with ED also thinks it is likely a strong genetic component when in both elbows. 

Since Twin Beau D is such a well -known breeder( I had a Twin Beau D dog too), I hope they will honor what your contract says. I am not sure what the lemon law reads in MA, but that is relevant too. Tango's breeder returned her purchase price, which helped with the surgery. I love one of my other dog's contracts, which would pay the purchase price of the pup directly to the treating vet in the event of a problem, because it seems to keep the best interests of the dog in everyone's mind.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't know of what stats there might be with ED, but I've seen quoted from various sources that even when the sire and dam have hip clearances, it is not uncommon to see HD occur in as many as 25% of the pups in a litter.

With clearances, you put the odds in your favor, as much as you can--but there are no guarantees. When you purchase a pup whose sire and dam have clearances, you at least know that the breeder was doing his or her homework and checking out the health background of the parents of the litter.

I concur with everyone who says that you purchased your pup from a kennel who has a excellent name in the breed, and an excellent reputation. I'm sure that your breeder will want to know what has happened and will want to talk with your vet and be given a chance to review the x-ray too, if geographically possible. I know all good breeders would feel this way. Good luck to you and hugs to your pup.


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's responses. We were certainly shocked by this because we know of TBDs reputation, and this is our third dog from there (our first dog from TBD lived until 15 and virtually never had any problems!) It is so difficult because he is such a sweet dog and I fear that his life will be restricted. 

We had rested the dog pretty strictly for quite a while after he began to limp at 7 months, and had given him moderate exercise before that. He would improve but then become lame again after moderate exercise. Ultimately we saw a nationally renowned orthopedist, who diagnosed him with fcp caused by incongruency in the joint. This diagnosis was confirmed by a vet surgeon and another orthopedist. We were also assured that even if the dog had been rested his entire puppyhood, he would have had a malformed elbow that would cause him trouble. He is 10 weeks out of surgery now. He is improving but we won't really know how he's doing until we remove his activity restrictions. (we increase his walking times by 5 minutes each week, and take him to a physical therapist for swimming and other exercises).

We did contact the breeder, and she was sympathetic but denied that it was elbow dysplasia. She said that it was panosteitis, and that we should have kept him restricted for two weeks in his crate (which all of the vets we consulted said would have made no difference with this kind of problem). She ignored the letter from our surgeon stating that it was elbow dysplasia, and didn't bother trying to look at the disk of the CT scan we copied for her. Although we were not expecting compensation (it is clearly stated in the contract that she is not liable for dysplasia), we were very disappointed that she did not take this diagnosis seriously. 

There was another posting by a TBD owner who had a dog with ed, but she seems to have left the forum (bear15) Anyone know anything about that?

Thank you all for your good wishes and support!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, that's too bad! I'm so glad my breeder was totally understanding and sympathetic. They didn't even feel the need to look at the x-rays. They wrote out the refund check while I was on the phone with them.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

It is sad that this breeder isnt prepard to support you. She cant change the outcome of the results and you cannot expect breeders to be responsible for everything that happens to a puppy, but she should be there for you and she should consider not putting the sire and dam together again. 

I have spoken before about the difference of good breeders and back yard breeders. Just because they have the health checks carried out it doesnt mean they are better breeders than someone that puts a bitch with a local dog up the road. 

Breeding is also about supporting the family throughout the pups life time. 

I hope that your puppy was insured. That is one thing that I insist upon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing you can do is put your pup on k9data, and list "elbow dysplasia" so there's a public record and will be factored into others' breeding decisions.You can make a link to a health database there topen Health Registry. 

If you send the xrays your orthopedic vet took into OFA, then you can have the diagnosis formalized in the language of breeders, so that no offhand denial is possible. Then, it is end of story as far as debate goes. 

Tango's breeder did want to look at the xrays, talk to the ortho vet herself, and have the xrays sent to OFA for her records, but after that she was so apologetic about the situation and sent a check for the full refund immediately. 

Check out the lemon laws for pups in Massachusets, because they overrule all breeder contracts. Tango came from Florida, and there is a very strict law there.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> One thing you can do is put your pup on k9data, and list "elbow dysplasia" so there's a public record and will be factored into others' breeding decisions.You can make a link to a health database there topen Health Registry.
> 
> If you send the xrays your orthopedic vet took into OFA, then you can have the diagnosis formalized in the language of breeders, so that no offhand denial is possible. Then, it is end of story as far as debate goes.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an excellent idea. Having the results registered is permanant and can be seen by anyone that cares to look.

The lemon law thing. Whenever you buy live stock there are no guarantees that past genetic problems wont raise their ugly heads ten years later, so you do need to realise that when health checks are carried out the breeder has tried to cover what is available and cannot be blamed for 'things that crop up!' We have only been breeding for five years and if something from twenty years ago popped up, is that my fault?

When we can check every problem with DNA testing then we will have cracked it for the future. Do you support your local Animal health Trusts to help raise money for this much needed research?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like you are a responsible owner and are doing all the correct things. 

I am so sorry that the breeder acted that way. I have sent many people her direction to buy puppies . Ljilly28 gave you excellent advice.

Hope your puppy has a full recovery.

Once you reach 10 posts, you should be able to private message Bear15. The private message should send her a e-mail notification.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of the response you got from TBD. I think that you're doing the best thing by pursuing surgery and giving your dog the best shot at a normal, active life. Terrific owners, A+! 

I also think it's a great idea to put your dog's info on www.k9data.com It's easy to do, all you have to do is register! You can also go to http://www.healthygoldens.com/about.htm and add you pup's problem. In additon, send the x-rays to OFA, www.offa.org so that the ED can be recorded for all time!


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you all. These are great suggestions! I'll keep you posted...


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

I just received certification from OFA that Pendo has Class 1 elbow dysplasia. It's 5 months after surgery, and he still has a slight limp, and so the vets recommend keeping him on restricted activity for another 5 months! Luckily he's a very easy going golden with the sweetest disposition. I did find the other person from TBD who has a dog with both dysplastic elbows, and he's doing really well!! 

Thanks to everyone for all your help!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that the prognosis looks good and that the surgery was successful.  I'm sure the thought of another 5 months of crate rest isn't ideal, but at least the weather is cooling off and winter is coming. The dogs are just beautiful.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe you can send that to the breeder and see if she will help you financially now?


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

yes, I will send the results to her. Maybe then she'll stop breeding this line!!

Unfortunately, we don't really know what his prognosis is. He may need to be restricted from running around most of his life, or he may still get better. Time will tell...

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Can you do me a favor, can you post or private message your dogs parents? 

Thanks. Just out of curiousity since my dog is a TBD dog too and I know she used his sire quite a lot.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to hear that Pendo is doing better, and hope that he continues to improve as time goes on. I also think you should send a copy of the OFA report to the breeder. I see Pendo has a little brother or siter? They are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilovegold (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow..sorry to hear about Pendo; glad he is on the mend. I actually found Pendo on the OFA site then read the full story here. We do have a friend whose Twin-Beau-D puppy (11 months) has begun to have a limping problem. Being treated with anti-inflammatory now but there is fear that it "may" be a joint issue...we are hoping for the best as she is so sweet.

I worry constantly about our Hammonds health...my first greys started with Hammond.

I hope everything works out.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

suemarc said:


> I just received certification from OFA that Pendo has Class 1 elbow dysplasia. It's 5 months after surgery, and he still has a slight limp, and so the vets recommend keeping him on restricted activity for another 5 months! Luckily he's a very easy going golden with the sweetest disposition. I did find the other person from TBD who has a dog with both dysplastic elbows, and he's doing really well!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your help!


Pendo is beautiful! I hope that he is doing well. Sadie has the same father as Pendo (seen it on OFA website), so they are half siblings. I was wondering what age you noticed that Pendo started having problems?


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

ilovegold said:


> Wow..sorry to hear about Pendo; glad he is on the mend. I actually found Pendo on the OFA site then read the full story here. We do have a friend whose Twin-Beau-D puppy (11 months) has begun to have a limping problem. Being treated with anti-inflammatory now but there is fear that it "may" be a joint issue...we are hoping for the best as she is so sweet.
> 
> I worry constantly about our Hammonds health...my first greys started with Hammond.
> 
> I hope everything works out.


I'm sorry to hear this! Do you know who her mother is? My other puppy is also from TBD and she's almost 11 mos. (We got her before we knew about Pendo). Her father is Jack and her mother is Thistle's Bonnie. Your friend can certainly contact me if she has questions. I hope it's just something minor. One thing everyone says is that it's best to catch this early.


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

Golden123 said:


> Pendo is beautiful! I hope that he is doing well. Sadie has the same father as Pendo (seen it on OFA website), so they are half siblings. I was wondering what age you noticed that Pendo started having problems?


Sadie is adorable!! Who is her mother? How old?

Pendo started showing signs at 8 months, and he was diagnosed at 11 months. His sister is now almost 11 months and she seems fine. I hope all is well with Sadie!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

suemarc said:


> Sadie is adorable!! Who is her mother? How old?
> 
> Pendo started showing signs at 8 months, and he was diagnosed at 11 months. His sister is now almost 11 months and she seems fine. I hope all is well with Sadie!


Thanks. Her mom was Dooley and her dad was Captain Jack. So far no problems. She's doing great. She's a little over 8 months now.


----------



## ilovegold (Jun 6, 2009)

suemarc said:


> I'm sorry to hear this! Do you know who her mother is? My other puppy is also from TBD and she's almost 11 mos. (We got her before we knew about Pendo). Her father is Jack and her mother is Thistle's Bonnie. Your friend can certainly contact me if she has questions. I hope it's just something minor. One thing everyone says is that it's best to catch this early.


I am fairly certain that our friends pup (female) and your 11 month female are from the same litter. I will definitely pass this post along to our friend. Our pup is also 11 months but from a different litter; we all share the same father (Capt. Jack) though.


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

ilovegold said:


> I am fairly certain that our friends pup (female) and your 11 month female are from the same litter. I will definitely pass this post along to our friend. Our pup is also 11 months but from a different litter; we all share the same father (Capt. Jack) though.


I'd love to see Twyla's litter mate, and to find out how she's doing. Please let me know how she is. Thanks!!


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

I am happy to report that Nancy Dallaire sent me a full refund for the price of getting Pendo. While it was certainly not what I was looking for (I know that contractually, she had no obligation to refund the money), I will gladly take it to defray the enormous expenses that his dysplasia has (and will) cost us. I am glad that she is taking some responsibility, and I sincerely hope that this means that she is discontinuing this line. Thank you all for your help and support!!

He has had two good days this week. Maybe this is the beginning of the end of his suffering!!

Hope everyone's dogs are well!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

suemarc said:


> I am happy to report that Nancy Dallaire sent me a full refund for the price of getting Pendo. While it was certainly not what I was looking for (I know that contractually, she had no obligation to refund the money), I will gladly take it to defray the enormous expenses that his dysplasia has (and will) cost us. I am glad that she is taking some responsibility, and I sincerely hope that this means that she is discontinuing this line. Thank you all for your help and support!!
> 
> He has had two good days this week. Maybe this is the beginning of the end of his suffering!!
> 
> Hope everyone's dogs are well!


I am glad to hear that Twin Beau D supported you. I loved my CH Twin Beau D Montego Bay OS daughter. Elbow dysplasia is hard to predict and can occur even when all parents/grandparents have clearances through no fault of the breeder; nonetheless, I think it is both the breeder and owners' responsibilities to support treatment.


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

We had a boy from Montego Bay (named Tango, actually). He was born 5/23/94. I can't remember who his mother was. He was a great dog; lived until almost 15! He was the reason we went back to Nancy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so cool! We are related.


----------



## brockett1 (Feb 10, 2011)

suemarc said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 1 year old golden has ED (fractured coronoid process). I would like to be in touch with any other owners who have had the same experience with a dog from Twin-Beau-D.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi~
I have an 18-month old female golden from Twin Beau D Goldens who has elbow dysplasia as well.


----------



## suemarc (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your girl. I hope she's doing well. Has she had surgery? I'm curious about how she's doing and what her prognosis is.

Also, who are her parents?

Thanks for being in touch

Susan


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Please, please remember that bad things do happen to good breeders. If you look at the OFA website, it will tell you that there will be about an 11% incidence of elbow dysplasia in a litter IF both parents are clear. In England, they breed Grade 1's. As a breeder, if someone has a problem with one of my puppies, I would ask them to approach me first before it is in a public forum. I have 2 Twin Beau D Montego Bay grandkids and 2 of his great grandkids.

As a vet, I see many successful FCP surgeries.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a breeder tell me that puppy buyers tend to act like puppies are something that comes down an assembly line in Detroit, and get upset that the breeder somehow put a faulty part in during the assembly. They forget that these are living, breathing animals with millions of living, growing parts and the potential for unforeseen problems. Like Sally's Mom said, bad things happen to good breeders. It doesn't make them a bad breeder, and the responsible way in which it was handled speaks volumes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Please, please remember that bad things do happen to good breeders. If you look at the OFA website, it will tell you that there will be about an 11% incidence of elbow dysplasia in a litter IF both parents are clear. In England, they breed Grade 1's. As a breeder, if someone has a problem with one of my puppies, I would ask them to approach me first before it is in a public forum. I have 2 Twin Beau D Montego Bay grandkids and 2 of his great grandkids.
> 
> As a vet, I see many successful FCP surgeries.


Wow, I did not realize the incidence was that high for two clear parents. So every litter of 10, the statistics are 1 will have ED from two CLEAR parents - that is kind of scary

I am so sorry that some of you are having issues. 

I too have a Twin Beau D puppy - he is four - and have been very happy with him. My vets in MA and MO have been very impressed with him. My vet in MO has said he is one of the top five dogs she has ever met.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> If you look at the OFA website, it will tell you that there will be about an 11% incidence of elbow dysplasia in a litter IF both parents are clear.



Actually I believe that is the "total" percentage of all Goldens evaluated and that was for the period 1990 (when OFA started evaluating elbows) to 2003. I do not believe there are any numbers more recent or that takes into account the status of the parents elbows. I believe there was a study in Sweden or Europe that did but that also was before 2003 if memory serves me correctly. Interesting is the fact that although the BVA percentage of dogs diagnosed as having ED is more than double that of OFA the number of dogs (25% vs 12%) evaluated by BVA is about 6% of the OFA total number (600 vs 8500.)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Where I get my info from is in the discussion of elbow dysplasia on the OFA website called "Example 1". And actually the percentage is higher than I quoted.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Where I get my info from is in the discussion of elbow dysplasia on the OFA website called "Example 1". And actually the percentage is higher than I quoted.



Those numbers are for all breeds combined, not just Goldens. If you look above this example where the numbers for Lads, Goldens, Rotties, German Shepherds (the breeds that made up the majority in Example 1) you will see that Rotties and Shepherds incidence was much higher which would skew the numbers for Goldens.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I didn't say golden litters, but that wasn't my point anyway. I have been doing elbows on my dogs since 1997. I know golden breeders here in New England who have been breeding for 20 years, but have only done elbows the past 6 or 7 years. I see golden breeders here in New England, where some dogs they have elbow clearances and others don't(and they are all being bred). I also know of some long time golden breeders in New England who don't "believe" in elbow dysplasia. Where historically, rotties, shepherds, and labs are the poster children for ED, I think the golden retriever breed may be under represented for true #'s of ED on OFA.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I didn't say golden litters, but that wasn't my point anyway. I have been doing elbows on my dogs since 1997. I know golden breeders here in New England who have been breeding for 20 years, but have only done elbows the past 6 or 7 years. I see golden breeders here in New England, where some dogs they have elbow clearances and others don't(and they are all being bred). I also know of some long time golden breeders in New England who don't "believe" in elbow dysplasia. Where historically, rotties, shepherds, and labs are the poster children for ED, I think the golden retriever breed may be under represented for true #'s of ED on OFA.



Sorry I did not realize you were not talking about Goldens. And while I might agree with your feeling that Goldens may be under presented for #'s of ED on OFA the same case can be made for many of those breed you mentioned. If you look at the total number of evaluations for each breed since OFA started doing elbows you will see that only the Shepherds and Labs have more. Shepherds about 20% more and Labs slightly more than double that of Goldens. And I think if you take the number of pups registered by breed during that period you will see that on a percentage basis more Goldens have been evaluated. Now I am not saying that is justifying anything and Golden owners should be patted on the back, just that the numbers are likely not true for most breeds if any.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just keep coming back to even when you do all the "right"(correct or whatever) things, all the wrong things can happen. To that matter, what gets under my skin are people who come to this forum complaining about some genetic defect their dog has, and wanting to post it publicly first. And they haven't necessarily contacted the breeder. As someone said earlier these are not dogs manufactured on an assembly line. To my knowledge, it hasn't been done to me, so that's not why I am so passionate about it. I just think if your dog has a problem contact the breeder. If the breeder doesn't care, maybe they deserve a public bashing. If the breeder does care, then try to come to some agreement....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

suemarc said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses. We were certainly shocked by this because we know of TBDs reputation, and this is our third dog from there (our first dog from TBD lived until 15 and virtually never had any problems!) It is so difficult because he is such a sweet dog and I fear that his life will be restricted.
> 
> We had rested the dog pretty strictly for quite a while after he began to limp at 7 months, and had given him moderate exercise before that. He would improve but then become lame again after moderate exercise. Ultimately we saw a nationally renowned orthopedist, who diagnosed him with fcp caused by incongruency in the joint. This diagnosis was confirmed by a vet surgeon and another orthopedist. We were also assured that even if the dog had been rested his entire puppyhood, he would have had a malformed elbow that would cause him trouble. He is 10 weeks out of surgery now. He is improving but we won't really know how he's doing until we remove his activity restrictions. (we increase his walking times by 5 minutes each week, and take him to a physical therapist for swimming and other exercises).
> 
> ...





suemarc said:


> I just received certification from OFA that Pendo has Class 1 elbow dysplasia. It's 5 months after surgery, and he still has a slight limp, and so the vets recommend keeping him on restricted activity for another 5 months! Luckily he's a very easy going golden with the sweetest disposition. I did find the other person from TBD who has a dog with both dysplastic elbows, and he's doing really well!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your help!





suemarc said:


> I am happy to report that Nancy Dallaire sent me a full refund for the price of getting Pendo. While it was certainly not what I was looking for (I know that contractually, she had no obligation to refund the money), I will gladly take it to defray the enormous expenses that his dysplasia has (and will) cost us. I am glad that she is taking some responsibility, and I sincerely hope that this means that she is discontinuing this line. Thank you all for your help and support!!
> 
> He has had two good days this week. Maybe this is the beginning of the end of his suffering!!
> 
> Hope everyone's dogs are well!





Sally's Mom said:


> I just keep coming back to even when you do all the "right"(correct or whatever) things, all the wrong things can happen. To that matter, what gets under my skin are people who come to this forum complaining about some genetic defect their dog has, and wanting to post it publicly first. And they haven't necessarily contacted the breeder. As someone said earlier these are not dogs manufactured on an assembly line. To my knowledge, it hasn't been done to me, so that's not why I am so passionate about it. I just think if your dog has a problem contact the breeder. If the breeder doesn't care, maybe they deserve a public bashing. If the breeder does care, then try to come to some agreement....


You are correct, of course, that just because you do all the right things does not guarantee nothing wrong will occur. 
Just to clarify the OP in this thread did contact the breeder before posting here, as quoted above, and was not satisfied with their initial response. After OFA confirmed the diagnosis post surgery the breeder then did respond satisfactorily, in the OP's opinion, as she also came back to state here. Also I do not think there was any kind oof bashing by the OP, disappointment and frustration maybe but no bashing.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought the OP was fine in regards to how she handled things. I just picked the wrong thread to put my two cents in....


----------

